# teaching



## tmcn (Feb 19, 2012)

I would like to move to hong kong with my partner. I've been on holiday and loved it. I'm a qualified primary teacher with a degree and post grad and my partner has experience in real estate. For teaching, would NET be the way to go? The salaries seem decent but the cost of living is high. Would I be able to save considering we would get rent allowance? I would love to hear from someone with information. Thank You


----------

